# Girar en torno a alguien, ser la culpa de alguien



## Aer93

La frase original es esta:

La oposición a Carlos IV y Godoy *se unió en torno a*l príncipe Fernando VII.

Yo lo he puesto a lo bestia :"la oposición fue el príncipe" Pero ni siquiera suena bien jeje no tiene pinta de ser correcto. 

Die Opposition gegen Carlos IV und Godoy war der Prinz Fernando VII.

¿Cómo podría decir ese " se unió en torno " o " fue dirigida/organizada "...?
Gracias


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

se podría utilizar el verbo _gegen jmdn. (zu etwas) sich vereinen _o_ um jmdn. herum vereinen.

_yo diría:
Der Prinz Fernando VII vereinte um sich herum die Opposition gegen Carlos IV und Godoy.

fue dirigida = _wird geleitet_.


----------



## Aer93

Me quedo con tu propuesta. Por cierto, se podría poner como yo lo puse a lo bestia?
Die Opposition gegen Carlos IV und Godoy war der Prinz Fernando VII
o no tiene sentido?


----------



## kunvla

> August Antinous Rauber - 1899
> Ein   ansehnlicher Kreis von gesinnungsverwandten Männern und Frauen *hat sich um   ihn gesammelt*.  Er hat dem Könige die Zusage gegeben, den auf seinem   Posten wankenden  Ministerpräsidenten durch eine Rede im Abgeordnetenhause zu   stützen, *...*
> 
> 
> *Die letzten zwanzig jahre deutscher litteraturgeschichte   ... *
> Emil Thomas - 1900
> Diese       neueste Schule *hat sich um Sassenbach gesammelt*,  der für die       Allerjüngsten das zu werden verspricht, was für die  Jungen der 8« er       Jahre Wilhelm Friedrich, Leipzig, war, der an das  neue Evangelium und an       die Mission der Bleibtreu, *..*
> 
> *Politische Schriften: Band 1 *
> 
> Joseph von Görres, Marie Görres
> Der       Adel* hat sich um die königliche Gewalt gesammelt*,  und sie zur       Rückwirkung gegen den durch die Zeit mächtig  gewordenen dritten Stand       aufgeregt. Der König, der lange in  Valencia geweilt, und die       Begebenheiten vorbereitet hatte, …


Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

La frase no es a lo bestia, simplemente expresa otro modo ;-) Diría que  habría que "personificar" la _Opposition _en alguna forma, por ejemplo, _der Oppositionelle_, _der Oppositionsführer war_... aun si me suena un poco anacrónico, dado que es un término parlamentario, veremos qué dicen los nativos.


----------



## Estopa

Mi propuesta:

Die Opposition gegen Karl IV und Godoy scharte sich um den Kronprinzen Ferdinand (bzw. um Kronprinz Ferdinand)
(En otro hilo he explicado por qué creo que habría que quitar el ordinal)

Supongo que en alemán se traducen todos los nombres.


----------



## Geviert

_Um jmdn. sich scharen_ es sin duda más bello. Generalmente los nombres propios deberían respetarse, salvo que haya una tradición consolidada. Por ejemplo, debería evitarse (m.E.) _Carlos Marx_, (hermano de Groucho tal vez ) o peor, _Tomás Moro_.


----------



## Estopa

Estoy de acuerdo en que los nombres deberían respetarse, pero tengo la impresión de que los nombres de los monarcas (al ser más un título que otra cosa) los suelen traducir, al menos los de épocas históricas. Voy a ver qué dice la página de Wikipedia.

Edit: Por lo que he podido ver, en la página alemana dedicada a España están traducidos los nombres de los reyes.


----------

